# betta not eating



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well it has been two weeks now and my betta is not eating. he will get close to the food and look at if for a long time then swim away. and then he will come back and look at the food then swim away. he keeps doing this all day but not actually eating the food. I have tried different foods and he just doesn't want to eat. I have had him a bit over a year now I think so I am wondering if he is getting to the end of his life. I got some drops to stimulate appetite but I just put some in sunday nite and I will again Wednesday it says you can use them twice a week. so I will see if he will eat next weekend I guess.

do you think maybe he is getting to the end of his life?

--Angel


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

bettas will live 4 years on average, what kind of food are you feeding him, whats the temperature in the tank, how much movement is in the tank?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

With my experience with bettas, they have lived at least 3 years, but they can live longer with good care, some say as much as 10 years.

Please list all the food you have tried. How is the betta acting, what is the betta doing? What are the water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? How often do you do water changes? What gallon size is your tank? Also have you cycled your tank before putting the betta in it?

Bettas love heat, like 80°F. They can handle up to 90°F, above that and they become sluggish and not do so well.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Can you post a pic? preferably over head or side view lengthwise


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Or a video of the betta doing what its doing?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be a parasite or even something dumb like it swallowed a rock. You could try prazi-pro in the water. Can you get live brine shrimp anywhere? That will tempt most fish.

Keep removing uneaten food and keep up with water changes.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Check the temperature. 
I find if the water it too cold they slow down eating. Also, add a little aquarium salt. About 1 tablespoon per gallon. Works like a tonic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

How is the betta doing today?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you tried soaking food in garlic juice? I've done it sometimes with betta bits, crumbled shrimp pellets or freeze-dried bloodworms. The fish go crazy for that.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

i can't post a video sorry. but he is in a 5 gallon mini bow. I clean his water every week about 25 percent. the parameters are good. the temp is about is between 75 and 78. I tried regular betta pellets. I tried freeze dried shrimp. I tried freeze dried blood worms and frozen blood worms. that is what he has been eating frozen blood worms. since I started the appetite meds he is eating a tiny bit more but not much and only the freeze dried shrimp this time. but he at least is starting to eat anyway. just not a whole lot. but some is better than none. I did a 50 percent water change this weekend just to see if some fresh water might make it better. I will feed him tonite and see if he eats tonite anyway.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well he is eating a tiny bit but not much. I am wondering if I buy some brine shrimp eggs and hatch them to fed to him.....when I move them from the salty water to the fresh water will they die right away and sink to the bottom or will the swim around a little bit first. as anything that sinks to the bottom he will not eat.

--Angel


----------

